# Dead world not just a copcat of Godflesh esthetic and guitar laden music via indus



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I remenber back in the days being a fan of it when it came out collision ,tead world ''this will hurt someone''
eponymeous song of band Dead world track 4, i forgot the machine album is so godflesh-ian if you dig em you love this .

Than i heard Thanatos descent recently quite solid and harder than godflesh at the that time brutal industrial metal same blue print as godflesh cold in esthetic & opressive of nature, guitar laden music amps at 11 smoking.. Loud bass when i says loud imagine being crush by a mammoth.

Im not a metal head but still enjoy brutal skronk like this.


----------

